# Gigi Hadid - walking the runway during the Chanel Metiers D'art 2019-20 show at Le Grand Palais in Paris 04,12.2019 x8



## brian69 (6 Dez. 2019)

​


----------



## king2805 (14 Dez. 2019)

danke für gigi


----------



## queenbey12345 (14 Dez. 2019)

gigi so pretty.


----------



## PaulsGT (23 Dez. 2019)

Thanks for Gigi!!


----------

